# News from Menzerna



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Menzerna launched three new products yesterday and they are called:

Fast Gloss 400, FG400

FG400 is more abrasive and removes P1200 scratches very quickly and leaves
a nice gloss. FG400 is also containing less VOC, so I think it is VOC-compliant for the US as well, but I am not sure.

Intensive Polish,IP2100

IP2100 is more abrasive and is suitable for P2000 scratches and leaves a nice gloss.

Matting Liquid, ML

Liquid sand paper to prepp the paint before painting and on very damaged paints like spot repairs.

I guess they should be in stock in a couple of weeks from now.


----------



## csf (May 1, 2008)

*Fg400*

Sounds promising :thumb::buffer:

Premium-Polish for highest demands: Fast Gloss 400 This new polish is a high performance compound, eliminating sanding marks of 1200 ultra fast and with a constant high gloss. Your benefits are:

•
More abrasiveness: Elimination of sanding marks of grit 1200 ultra fast
•
High gloss: Within one-step process creation of impeccable high gloss
•
Low VOC-content: VOC-content less than 17 % and thus applicable all over the world
•
One-step polish: Saving time due to one-step process with high abrasiveness and high gloss
•
All-purpose: Suitable for all types of clearcoats The application of this polish is recommended by machine and in combination with our white polishing pad P85H/P150H or our lambs wool L150 the best results can be achieved.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Yes, the FG400 seems like a awesome compound. I loved the FG500 but FG400 is more abrasive and leaves a higher gloss then FG500.

Menzerna have now adjusted their "scale system" who shows the cut and gloss

FG 400: cut 10 and gloss 7 
FG500: cut 9 gloss 5

Looks like super fast cut and gloss is the way to go nowadays (Meguiars #101. Scholl Concepts 2 and now Menzerna FG400).

Cant wait for my bottles to arrive!


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

IP2000 is the old formula. So IP2100 is his successor?
For me, the workhorse in this range is still Menzerna 3.02. Is IP2100 similar to 3.02?


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Bump!



Black Widow said:


> Is IP2100 similar to 3.02?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Black Widow said:


> Bump!


Better late then ever 

No, IP2100 is not like PO85RD3.02. I find that RD3.02 have a better cut. IP2100 is a nice, but not as advanced polish as RD3.02 and the other polishes in the "Power finish family".

I cant tell about PO91L since it was at least five years I used that polish.

Tomorrow I'll get some samples of PF2200(PO234) and SF4000(PO215) :thumb:


----------



## csf (May 1, 2008)

IP2100 is almost the same as PF2500(203s) with little less cut and better finish in my opinion.

Great for 1 step correction on softer paints


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

sounds very good:thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Tease


----------



## jmsc (Jun 13, 2012)

What is PF2200? Is this a new product from Menz?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

jmsc said:


> What is PF2200? Is this a new product from Menz?


Yes, PO234 above is PF2200. I know that Menzerna Usa have it in stock but I have not seen in on a online store yet though.


----------



## jmsc (Jun 13, 2012)

Next question would be where does it fit within the menzerna line of products?

In other words is it stronger than IP, less strong, more cut than P203S, about the same cut? What about its gloss level?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

jmsc said:


> Next question would be where does it fit within the menzerna line of products?
> 
> In other words is it stronger than IP, less strong, more cut than P203S, about the same cut? What about its gloss level?


About the same cut as RD3.02/SIP but more gloss then PO203S and PO203.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

PO 234 (PF2200) is now available in the UK.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Is it a replacement for 3.02?
What are the differences / advantages?


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

It cuts a little harder and produces a little more gloss. Moving from FG400 to 203S, 234 sits more in the middle of the gap than RD3.02 did, which was sat closer to 203S performance-wise. :thumb:


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Porta said:


> Better late then ever
> 
> No, IP2100 is not like PO85RD3.02. I find that RD3.02 have a better cut. IP2100 is a nice, but not as advanced polish as RD3.02 and the other polishes in the "Power finish family".
> 
> ...


Hello Porta, did You test PO215? Personally use PO234 for last month with very good results, but cant find to buy PO215... Polishes labeled as SF4000 is 106FA but not PO215


----------

